# Baby knitted Tartan Overalls and jumper set



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

These little overalls are knitted from the bottom up in two pieces and joined at the side. Front and back are the same minus buttonholes for one side. Very simple Fair Isle pattern, great for the knitter who wants to give Fair Isle knitting a go, the rest is just knit and purl stitches. I have classed this pattern suitable for the experienced beginner. The little sweater is a fuss free pattern.

Pattern Price US $4.73
Pattern is available for instant download at my Ravelry, Etsy or Craftsy store

http://www.etsy.com/au/listing/191951838/baby-tartan-overalls-and-jumper-p056?ref=shop_home_active_1

http://www.etsy.com/au/listing/191951838/baby-tartan-overalls-and-jumper-p056?ref=shop_home_active_1

Sizes 3 months, 6 months, 12 months, 18 months

MATERIALS REQUIRED  5ply yarn (Fine #2 Sport, Baby yarn) 116 metres or 126 yards) per ball.
50 gram balls , 2 balls for first size, 3 balls for other two sizes.
One pair 4 mm (US No 6, UK 8) needles
Circular needle, size 4 mm (US No 6, UK 8)
Stitch holders, safety pins
Large darning needle
2/3 buttons


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

That is awesome!


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow great effect Lovely. :thumbup: 
Ps I just pin'd it on Pintrest


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Is it unisex? I would have loved it on my daughter.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

So cute!!!


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

Simply adorable!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

oge designs said:


> These little overalls are knitted from the bottom up in two pieces and joined at the side. Front and back are the same minus buttonholes for one side. Very simple Fair Isle pattern, great for the knitter who wants to give Fair Isle knitting a go, the rest is just knit and purl stitches. I have classed this pattern suitable for the experienced beginner. The little sweater is a fuss free pattern.
> 
> Pattern Price US $4.73
> Pattern is available for instant download at my Ravelry, Etsy or Craftsy store
> ...


Love , love it! :thumbup:


----------



## Kyba (Oct 12, 2011)

Just purchased it! So excited to start. Thanks!


----------



## hempshall (Oct 21, 2013)

Beautiful creation! Well done.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

I LOVE your patterns! It is favorited on Ravelry waiting for the next special baby


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

The overalls are darling and so is the rabbit. Superb knitting!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

You have some wonderful little boy patterns!!! The nicest selection I have seen for boys. I will definitely be buying some of those patterns to make for Maxwell.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Fabulous pattern.


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

I just love it!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

This is so gorgeous! Beautifully done, as always! (Also love that little guy sitting there so sweetly.)


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow. This is absolutely gorgeous and so sweet.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

This is an adorable outfit! I don't see why a girl couldn't wear it too, made in some different colors... 

Thanks for posting it!


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

absolutely adorable!!


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

How cute is that! Thank you for your precious design.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

oge designs said:


> These little overalls are knitted from the bottom up in two pieces and joined at the side. Front and back are the same minus buttonholes for one side. Very simple Fair Isle pattern, great for the knitter who wants to give Fair Isle knitting a go, the rest is just knit and purl stitches. I have classed this pattern suitable for the experienced beginner. The little sweater is a fuss free pattern.
> 
> Pattern Price US $4.73
> Pattern is available for instant download at my Ravelry, Etsy or Craftsy store
> ...


So darn cute!!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks again to you all for your support and great feedback. This little outfit could be worn by either sex, would look great with a soft pastel pink jumper under. One of my test knitters chose a lovely maroon and cream which looks great and could be worn be either boy or girl


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

So cute! Great design!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Absolutely Gorgeous!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Wonderful set, would look so adorable on a baby!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

So cute! I have just purchased pattern and look forward to the project. Think I will do it in "girly" colors.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is so traditional and sweetxx


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Adorable pattern


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Brilliant design


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Very, very nice and could be made in girly colours too, thank you )


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gorgeous, I love this set Vera. ????


----------

